# Does anyone else's dog get so excited that they...



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

have to put EVERYTHING in sight into their mouths? Just realized this morning that when Pluto is highly stimulated, like playing with a dog outside, he has to pick up every leaf, rock, stick, blade of grass, flower petal, etc. Sometimes he chews, sometimes he grabs it and spits it out. He'll wrestle, eat something, wrestle, eat something... Also, he really loves eating seaweed at the beach, no matter how much I try to play fetch with him. :doh:

Just wondering if this is a weird quirk of Pluto's, or if this is a puppy/dog/Golden thing? I find it kind of hilarious. If not this, what are some things your dogs/puppies do when super excited?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy gets excited, has to pick something up in his mouth, and the proceeds to walk around growling/whining/crying. People get nervous because when he growls it sounds like he's trying to guard what he's holding... so I have to explain every time that that's his "happy growl"


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey always grabs her toys and wiggles all over. It is so funny she just can't keep still. She used to grab our hands but thankfully she learned that is not allowed so she gets a toy. She also does the mean growl. She sounds so vicious but she is a big baby!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Goldens are know to like to pick up things to hold when happy. When we come home in the evenings, both have a toy in their mouth and butts just a wiggling. Outside, it could be a stick, a toy or they run around looking for something to hold. I love it and think it is one of the best things about our breed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's definitely a Golden thing. My two always have a stuffed animal in their mouth, whine, cry, carry on-Remy sometimes does a low growl, and have waggle tails and wiggles butts at the same time. 

I think it's pretty funny and actually enjoy watching them carry on.


----------



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

lol yes, the whining, crying, growling, I also know that all too well. Actually, just yesterday Pluto was so excited to see me when I visited him on my lunch break; I was petting him, he was whining... I stopped, then he proceeded to have the zoomies. So hilarious. I wasn't sure if it was a Golden thing because I have a mix. Butt wiggles are also too precious. You just gotta love their playful personalities


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

It is a golden thing, and I love it. Tucker won't come to me usher I come home until he has something to bring me- a toy, sock or dirty underwear, it does not matter! He is a retriever doing what he does best! It never fails to put a smile on my face..


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Remy gets excited, has to pick something up in his mouth, and the proceeds to walk around growling/whining/crying. People get nervous because when he growls it sounds like he's trying to guard what he's holding... so I have to explain every time that that's his "happy growl"


Phoebe does the exact same thing. lol


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Moose also has to have something in his mouth when he gets super excited and wiggles and wags his tail soo much. Mainly when someone comes into the house, and it is always his toys, it's almost like he saying to the person "hey look!! heyy look at my toy i got a toy in my mouth, see my toy! look at my toy!!" but lately he has been grabbing my slipper or gardening gloves haha.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie has her "happy bone" she has to carry around when she gets excited.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Champ does this too! I didn't know it was a golden thing until I just found this thread on the forum! He will do it when we get home and let him out of his pen, or when he wakes up from a nap, or when he is trying to wake us up in the morning. He puts a toy in his mouth, and starts whining and whining and whining, sometimes it sounds like a growl, and he stands on his hind legs and his front paws are on you, and his tail is going and his butt is wiggling. It is seriously the cutest thing I've ever seen! When he was young, and he still sometimes does this, he would bite onto our shirts or a sweater and then whine (instead of the toy). I LOVE IT!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Tucker does this on walks - when a dog is barking at him from behind a fence, his reaction is to search for a twig on the ground and chomp away at it while he walks. I think it's his way of dealing with the stress of the dog barking at him - I love it that he has his own way of dealing with it that doesn't involve lunging back!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Emma, our Lab, always grabs something when she is hyped up. Normally when we just get home and let her out of her kennel or when you mention walk, or car ride. She has never tore anything up or ate anything that she isn't supposed to. Just likes to carry the stuff. I think it is a comfort thing for her. I took her and Patch to the groomers today for good deep clean baths and blow outs. When we went to pick her up and she let her out of the kennel she immediately grabbed a cup that was on the floor and ran around with it. Shoes, toys, socks, towels, anything she can grab.


----------



## Carolina Clover (Apr 12, 2013)

Clover does the grab a toy, whine, cry, growl, wiggle combo too! When my kids come home, they race each other into the house to let her out of her crate so they get to experience it first! She does it after naps, in the mornings, any time she is really happy. I love it! But, I have to agree, sometimes it does sound like she is guarding the prize in her mouth, but it is 100% she is so happy she can't quite control herself!

When people come over, she is so happy to see people that she does this and while I think it is so darn cute, some people look at her like, is she actually growling at me, despite the fact that she is sitting (yet her rear end is still wiggling). I was thinking it would be cute to get her a little pillow or toy or something with a handle to grab that says something like "welcome" on it. She has to get something in her mouth for those moments, why not make it her welcome sign? My husband thinks I have completely lost it (he is probably right), but it is so CUTE! Lucky for him I have no clue where to find such a welcome sign or pillow! Funny to hear that so many other goldens do this!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Carolina Clover said:


> Clover does the grab a toy, whine, cry, growl, wiggle combo too! When my kids come home, they race each other into the house to let her out of her crate so they get to experience it first! She does it after naps, in the mornings, any time she is really happy. I love it! But, I have to agree, sometimes it does sound like she is guarding the prize in her mouth, but it is 100% she is so happy she can't quite control herself!
> 
> When people come over, she is so happy to see people that she does this and while I think it is so darn cute, some people look at her like, is she actually growling at me, despite the fact that she is sitting (yet her rear end is still wiggling). I was thinking it would be cute to get her a little pillow or toy or something with a handle to grab that says something like "welcome" on it. She has to get something in her mouth for those moments, why not make it her welcome sign? My husband thinks I have completely lost it (he is probably right), but it is so CUTE! Lucky for him I have no clue where to find such a welcome sign or pillow! Funny to hear that so many other goldens do this!


I don't think that is crazy at all...I think it's a great idea!!! That would be soooo cute and I bet the guests would love it!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola always needs something in her mouth! Then she has her happy growls and grunts that she makes. Her favorite thing to carry is her big round donut looking toy, but,if a toy is not near by she will grab ANYTHING---tv remote , slippers, even a plastic sak. She Judy HAS to have something!. Oh and all the tail and butt wiggling!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes she will pick up anything on the ground when she gets excited...sticks, leaves, rocks, whatever.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL Tucker has to always pick up something, its so cute, he doesn't even have to be excited. He picked up a fairly large box on our walk one day and walked about a mile with it, he thought he had something pretty special. He's so funny.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Always a ball in the mouth. She also throws her kong at me when she thinks it is time for a refill. Silly girl..


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley starts looking for the closest thing she can find to hold in her mouth when we come home. Carries it around while doing that wroo, wrooo wroooo sound. Just love it!


----------

